# Pike



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Any pike reports yet?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Fished the Tusc river the last 2 sundays. Caught 1 2 weeks ago, lost a nice one last week. Lots of short strike, swipes and misses. Most guys I talked to were catching 1 or 2 with a good bit of short strikes like me. Using jerk baits and bigger in-line spinners. Water up and down along with the temp doing the same thing is probably why they haven't been as aggressive. Gonna try something different this weekend, maybe give it another shot next weekend.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Guy caught a 13 pound Pike at Mosquito the other day.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I tried Monday at a local marsh , used bobber and large chubs. No action....


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

zcat said:


> I tried Monday at a local marsh , used bobber and large chubs. No action....


Tried Tusc River today for a little bit.Nothing.Nephew thinks they are spawning


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

The Hoga has produced really well the last several weeks. Bobber and shiners. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Jason Keppler said:


> The Hoga has produced really well the last several weeks. Bobber and shiners.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


thanks i was throwing a swim bait.A blue heron took all the chub out of my little creek


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

fishless said:


> thanks i was throwing a swim bait.A blue heron took all the chub out of my little creek


Marks bait shop in Ravenna seems to always have shiners for sale

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

